# Mental excersise vs physical



## Eagles and Indians (Feb 24, 2015)

Today we gave the fetch a break. Normally lexi wants to fetch for hours and still wants more. Today I started the day with breakfast. Small handfuls of food forming a trail around the kitchen leading to her bowl. Half hour of obedience work. 3 or 4 fetches. Lunch I tied up in an old bandana and let her figure out how to untie it which really impressed me. Another half hour of lay, stay, leave it type stuff with rewards given inside a kong. Another 4 throws with the deflated football, normal dinner. She has been sleeping since about 10 minutes after dinner and it's now 9 pm. 
Normally we play fetch and run for at least 3 hours a day and she's stull rearing to go. Maybe there is something to the mental thing. 
I'm just still in aww that she managed to untie the 2 knots in the bandana without just chewing through it.


----------



## Eagles and Indians (Feb 24, 2015)

Going on 3 hours just like that.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

They need both. It depends on the dog what the balance between the two are. Once you figure it out it helps a lot


----------



## Graychamp (Nov 17, 2014)

Know exactly what you mean. Emma can go and go and go...it's when she has to work and think that really tires her out. I can relate though...being in the tech field if I have a day of constantly learning new things I'm drained once I get home.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

One thing I noticed with Dinozzo is if it's been all physical exercise he doesn't wind down well on his own. I use to put him in his crate for about 10 minutes and then let him out and he would be much more relaxed. Sometimes he would just fall asleep right off the bat even though before that he didn't act tired at all. But I do notice it takes less time to tire him out if there is a lot of mental exercise and not just physical exercise.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Eagles and Indians said:


> Going on 3 hours just like that.


 
Awwwwww, so peaceful!!!!


----------

